# Starting work on cubs need a few pointers!



## matlayfield (Jul 6, 2013)

I have the following
147 running fine with 
brinley plow, tine cultivator, box blade, notched disc set, potato hiller

109 just got running , it'll run on a hot battery but if you disconnect or remove it shuts off
2 complete decks , hydro lift in rear , and I got a tiller as well

I just need someone to get me over a few humps, and I will be just fine.
I have had NO HELP at all on the other forums and refuse to visit there again.
I can fab just about anything and have been in the 12 volt electrical industry for 20 years. Speaker and amps. But ignition and charging systems of 40 year old tractors is not my strong point.




















128 got running but engine needs rebuilt
100 completely dismantled, engine runs.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum matlayfield! This is really a close knit forum, shucked full of great knowledgible (however you spell that word) folks. It sure looks like you have a great foundation there. I always did like those Cubs


----------



## auctioneeral (Dec 17, 2011)

109 Needs a battery in it at all times to supply juice to the coil. if your jumping a battery all ready installed in tractor that would mean that battery is dead.


----------



## matlayfield (Jul 6, 2013)

auctioneeral said:


> 109 Needs a battery in it at all times to supply juice to the coil. if your jumping a battery all ready installed in tractor that would mean that battery is dead.


So I will need to charge the battery and wait until it dies to tell if the charging system fails? How can I test the s/g


----------



## matlayfield (Jul 6, 2013)

matlayfield said:


> So I will need to charge the battery and wait until it dies to tell if the charging system fails? How can I test the s/g


I mean how do I test the v/r? With a hot battery and running engine I do know that the s/g should output roughly 14 volts. Not on the starter side but the gen side correct? So if that is


----------

